# Soft Start Router



## Dee Lipppincott (Jul 27, 2008)

I have an older Craftsman Router. Model 315.17550, 1 horsepower. I want to use a speed control with it, but I can't find anything in the owners manual telling if it is soft start (ss). How can I know if it is? Will it immediately damage it if it is ss and I try it with the controller?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dee, Soft start is a recent feature on routers. Most of the time the router will also have a variable speed control. Your older Craftsman will not have soft start. Good thinking to ask this question!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dee, just as a matter of interest there is a simple test. Sit the router on the bench with no cutter protruding of course, switch it on but not at the power point, now gently hold the router in such a way that if necessary you can get a firm hold on it. Switch on the power point and, if the router attempts to fly around the bench, the chances are that it does NOT have soft start, one with it has nothing like that sort of kick.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dee

The manual states that you have no speed control built in so you are safe by using a plug in speed control device on it...

Like the one below.It's not a real slow start type but you can turn it way down and it will act like a soft start device...

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=43060

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...p3106?modelNumber=315.17550&pop=flush#diagram


========


----------



## mskitti77 (Nov 10, 2008)

*craftsman router*



Dee Lipppincott said:


> I have an older Craftsman Router. Model 315.17550, 1 horsepower. I want to use a speed control with it, but I can't find anything in the owners manual telling if it is soft start (ss). How can I know if it is? Will it immediately damage it if it is ss and I try it with the controller?


Hi,
My dad just gave me this same model router. where did you find your owners manual? The sears website shows it discontinued and I cant find it anywhere online. Any help would be great.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The model number to search for is 17550. There is a link in our router reference section that should get you to the manual. If not I'm sure BJ will provide one, he is our resident champion when it comes to providing links. Even if you can not find the manual we should be able to assist you with any questions you have. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## tnuhfer (Mar 22, 2010)

mskitti77 said:


> Hi,
> My dad just gave me this same model router. where did you find your owners manual? The sears website shows it discontinued and I cant find it anywhere online. Any help would be great.


mskitti77. I'm having the same problem finding the owners manual for my Craftsman 315.17550. If you find a source for yours please post or email me. Thanks, Tim


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry, Tim. This thread is two years old and I doubt you will get an answer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tim

This may help

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...1&documentId=00024660&pop=flush&searchCount=1

=======



tnuhfer said:


> mskitti77. I'm having the same problem finding the owners manual for my Craftsman 315.17550. If you find a source for yours please post or email me. Thanks, Tim


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Tim, welcome to the RouterForums. Thanks for becoming a member of the community.


----------

